# itchy skin under chin and neck



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi, my stubble is really itching me, from time to time.

its been happening in the past 3 weeks. not sure why. the area goes red in certain places. any help with this?


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Have you changed your razor / shaver?

I have sensitive skin round my neck and under my chin and found Nivea for men after shave balm works wonders :thumbup1:

Im sure any after shave balm for sensitive skin will help


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

na. i use a cheap razor. always have done.

will invest into nivea


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

orange86 said:


> na. i use a cheap razor. always have done.
> 
> will invest into nivea


That's probably half your problem mate, cheap razors. I cant use them!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

One possible reason is impetigo (barbers rash) if the rash has a red crusty discharge on it, then oyu need a topical antibiotic called Fusidin. Impetigo is very common and very contagious so boil all your towels etc and do not share any shaving gear with housemates.

As you already have a rash, lay off shaving until its gone, then invest in a good razor and some shaving gel with aloe vera in it. Go for a none perfumed variety, that is PH balanced, Nivea is one product like this.

If this doesnt work, go to your GP and investigate Impetigo.

hth

SD


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

jack19780605 said:


> Now today we discuss the game of warhammer online. Warhammer online is the full name of this game ,warhammer always abbreviation of war ,so Lord of The Rings Online Power Leveling often called LOTRO Power Leveling, and in fact. All World of Warcraft Power Leveling , WoW Power Leveling, warhammer online power leveling is the same meaning ,so here not to puzzle with this. To adventure in the amazing Warhammer world, and engage in the war, a high-level Warhammer account would be necessary.this is the new game ,so many people want to play it in the first time and be a leader in the game .In this situation warhammer power leveling is very important. I suggest you find a authoritative company to power leveling ,a authoritative company can ensure you trade safty ,and let WOTLK Power Leveling price reasonable ,although South Korea labour is cheap ,I suggest you go to itm4u.com ,becasue it is a real multinational trade company ,maybe you go to once ,and twice you will like it.


Dude dont post sh!t like this here


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

jack19780605 said:


> Now today we discuss the game of warhammer online. Warhammer online is the full name of this game ,warhammer always abbreviation of war ,so Lord of The Rings Online Power Leveling often called LOTRO Power Leveling, and in fact. All World of Warcraft Power Leveling , WoW Power Leveling, warhammer online power leveling is the same meaning ,so here not to puzzle with this. To adventure in the amazing Warhammer world, and engage in the war, a high-level Warhammer account would be necessary.this is the new game ,so many people want to play it in the first time and be a leader in the game .In this situation warhammer power leveling is very important. I suggest you find a authoritative company to power leveling ,a authoritative company can ensure you trade safty ,and let WOTLK Power Leveling price reasonable ,although South Korea labour is cheap ,I suggest you go to itm4u.com ,becasue it is a real multinational trade company ,maybe you go to once ,and twice you will like it.


 fftopic: :spam: :ban:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Well if everyone would stop re-posting it the mods would have an easier time getting rid! :whistling:

Report the post then ignore it, by tomorrow it will be gone 

SD


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi guys, im back!!!

i find that a clean shave helps. the stubble just itches so i shave it off.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i had the itch mate,terrible thing...you wanna get down the clinic and see if your crabs aint got lobsters!!!


----------

